# My litters



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a few litters going at the moment. I have two that are a few days old. One is out of a blue satin doe and a blue merle buck. The litter should be blues with a chance of other colors. there should be merle and self. There should be standard, satin, angora and possibly satin angora coats.

The second litter is out of a black roan buck and a chocolate doe. This litter should be chocolate and black merle and roan with a chance of a few other colors.

I have a few litters paired at the moment. Here is the list: 
Himi buck X Himi Doe
Himi buck X Black self doe
Himi buck X Agouti doe(his aunt who should carry color points)
Black satin merle buck X RY roan doe
Agouti brindle buck X gold/RY/fawn(not sure on her color) doe
Agouti brindle buck X Chocolate doe

Thats about it at the moment =] I am most excited to kick off my color points. =] these will be my first color pointed litters. I am also looking forward to improving the striping on the brindles and the type on the merles and roans as well as adding a bigger color variety in the merles/roans and brindles. I also plan on adding blues into the color points.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to get one from the blue satin doe and a blue merle buck litter!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea it should be a beautiful litter. If you ever find yourself in San Diego =]


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so it looks like I have all blue out of the blue litter which is what I expected/hoped for. Out of the chocolate does litter it looks like 1 chocolate buck, 2 chocolate does, one black buck and one black doe. I may cull both blacks. We will see. I hope that the chocolates are merle. They should be!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Piccies please  I like piccies to decide what mice I like best....honest :lol:


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I will take pictures and post as soon as they start showing something interesting =] I dont care for pinkie pictures lol


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so I took pictures of the two litters I have. There not that fuzzy yet but you can see their colors. =]

Here is my all blue litter out of Twilight(blue satin doe) and River(blue merle buck). I culled two. The runt and one with white markings(I want only self right now) there should be merle or roan in there and there might be satin, angora or satin angora. 









Here is my chocolate litter. I culled the two blacks out of the litter. There should be merle or roan in this litter. =] 









I will post more pictures in about a week =]


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Cute Blues! Mine are at about the same stage. I am getting so impatient! :lol:


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea I hate the waiting game that comes with breeding mice or rats lol


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so my blue litter is coming along very nicely. What I think I have is: blue merle buck(standard or angora), blue satin(maybe satin angora) doe, blue satin(maybe satin angora) merle buck, blue satin(maybe satin angora) doe, and a blue satin(maybe satin angora) buck. =] Then the other litter just looks like three chocolate selfs... I might get lucky and have a little merleing but nothing indicating a well marked merle based on the belly....  I culled 2 blacks and ofcourse both of those looked merle or roan... ugh. figures. Oh well... anyways, those are my litters. I will take pictures in a few days.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwww!!!!!!!!!!! Look at the little cuties!!!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so newer pictures so you can see full color...

This is the chocolate litter. I am keeping an eye on the girl on the left because she looks not so great type wise. She may be culled at a later date. 









The blue litter: 









All the babies together(moms are nursing together): 









And the little blue merle buck. He looks to have an ok tail set on and ok type and if he stays better then his dad he will replace his dad. We will see =] There is a blue satin that looks merle(by the looks of the belly) that is in the "running" too. haha


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awww those blues are gorg wish we had merle over here


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, lovely babes, those blues are super!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Love the blues :love


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Thankyou  I love them too!


----------

